# 98' 200sx se-r fog light mod



## angelus00 (Jul 24, 2006)

hi, first time here. i have a 98' 200sx se-r. i would like to use my fog lights (without the headlights on) when i turn on my park lights. does anyone know in detailed steps on how to rewire this? Thanks for your time.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome to the forums!

I'll go ahead and move this over to the b14 section for more exposure.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.200sxonline.com/community/index.php?topic=440.0
we had a long discussion about this.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

While that may be cool for daytime driving, the reason they rigged the fog lights the way they did was to keep people from driving with just fog lights at night, as I've seen a lot of idiots around here do. IMHO, just leave it alone. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

